# What Laptop configuration better?



## sam142000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Buying a new Laptop. Which configuration in better?

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz) with AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB
OR
3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz) with NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M GDDR5 2GB

Its a Dell Inspiron Laptop.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 4, 2012)

What is your Budget ? I will advise you to go for a killer Desktop.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> What is your Budget ? I will advise you to go for a killer Desktop.



My budget is 60-70k. I want to buy a laptop only. I know, I can get a killer desktop for this price.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 4, 2012)

What is your purpose ?


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> What is your purpose ?



Wanna play all the latest FPS and Racing games online. Also do some photoshoping.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone there??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 5, 2012)

2nd config is better as per your requirements.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 5, 2012)

Check out the new range of laptops from acer. Digit has reviewed it.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 5, 2012)

To avoid any confusion see following links

New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India - Costing Rs.58,990

OR

Inspiron 17R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India - Costing Rs.63,999

Now tell which one's better.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay already said,2nd one is better. And if gaming is primary then better buy a desktop as suggested by sainataranjan. You can do photoshop too.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> To avoid any confusion see following links
> 
> New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India - Costing Rs.58,990
> 
> ...



2nd option is much better but weighs 3.4kg, so you face difficulty in mobility.

Better to go with samsung series 5 550p laptop powered by 3rd gen core-i7, 8GB RAM, GT 650M 2GB, JBL Speakers with sub-woofer and blu-ray drive. For just 56.5k with 2 years free warranty.

LINK


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 6, 2012)

Are you guys saying 2nd option to be better just on the basis of Graphic card?
Radeon card is not that far from NVidia card in the rankings!!
Look: Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech

The 2nd option has just 4gb RAM and an i5 processor whereas 1st option has 8gb ram and i7 processor.
Also I'll not be able to buy extended 2yr warranty with the 2nd option.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Ranking doesn't define gaming performance, the graphic performance of GT 650M is  almost 20-25% better than HD 7730M. 
RAM can be extended easily by putting extra, it is as easy as putting USB no issues.. you need to buy an extra exact same type of RAM that is 4 GB DDR3 1600Mhz, it is better, wiser and cheaper option.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 6, 2012)

That Samsung laptop sounds awesome! Amazing specs for the price.  
@OP Why not look at the Samsung model rider suggested ?


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

The awesome thing is its 300 nit anti-glare LED display of samsung panel.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 6, 2012)

Both are good, but I think 1st one will also fulfill your requirements, better go with it as it has got a better processor also but check how much difference is there in the price of both and which one fits in your budget.
And one thing more, please avoid 17" laptops.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 6, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Both are good, but I think 1st one will also fulfill your requirements, better go with it as it has got a better processor also but check how much difference is there in the price of both and which one fits in your budget.
> And one thing more, please avoid 17" laptops.



Thanks!! I had thought of buying the 1st one only. But the responses here confused me. The price difference is around 3-4k only!!


----------



## 50103 (Jul 11, 2012)

Dude I too was at the same crossroads.. went with 650mgt as (from what I have heard) GAMING ==  GPU (If the game is well optimized for pc). Also Nvidia will optimize games for its gpus, so better get an Nvidia .

So I went ahead and ordered the 17R SE


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 11, 2012)

50103 said:


> Dude I too was at the same crossroads.. went with 650mgt as (from what I have heard) GAMING ==  GPU (If the game is well optimized for pc). Also Nvidia will optimize games for its gpus, so better get an Nvidia .
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered the 17R SE



I've already ordered the 15r SE with i7. The RAM and processor were not to my liking in the 2nd option. Also 17inch laptops aren't easy to carry and there aren't many bags available for it too.
Btw Nvidia doesnt make any games. They make gpu for games. Isn't it so??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

50103 said:


> Also Nvidia will optimize games for its gpus, so better get an Nvidia .



errr...?!?!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2012)

50103 said:


> Also Nvidia will optimize games for its gpus, so better get an Nvidia .



 welcome to TDF


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m66xkneXAs1r7wntvo2_400.png


----------

